# THIS is a great way to help a Rescue and Costs Nothing! Please HELP!!



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

GREAT Cause, PLEASE SEND Recipes, !!!!
 *Cookbook Fundraiser for Weeping Willow GSD Sanctuary* 
Hello everybody!! We are starting a cookbook so we need your favorite recipes. Listed below is the index of what we are looking for in recipes, for the cookbook. All you have to do is email your recipe to [email protected] (Jen) or to [email protected] (Diane) along with your name, so you do get credit for the recip...e in the cookbook. ALL money made from this cookbook once ready for selling will go directly to Weeping Willow 2nd Chance German Shepherd Sanctuary. For more information on their rescue you can visit their website which is listed under the info section here. So come on let's help them, so they can continue to save GSD's! If you have any questions just post away!! Appetizers.....Soups, salads...Vegetables.....Main Dishes.....Desserts....Appetizers.....Miscellaneous dishes and Dog Treats.


The Facebook Link is the title of the Page...
Pat Lukos does incredible things at her Weeping Willow Rescue, taking in elderly, ill, otherwise put down GSD's..She has devoted her life to helping German Shepherds


----------

